
Nvidia: Exterminating Buffer Overflows and Other Vulnerabilities with Ada/Spark - pjmlp
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/gtc/session-catalog/?search=%22Quentin%20Ochem%22
======
thesuperbigfrog
Will this talk / transcript / slides be posted somewhere?

I would love to attend in person, but I cannot due to schedule conflicts.

~~~
pjmlp
Usually NVidia makes them available afterwards unless there is some
impediment.

